# Art Nouveau Coffee Table



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*

Art Nouveau Coffee Table

Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale

Before starting to carve this large coffee table base I needed to see the design in my head, to work out the design and size for wood glue up and mortis and tenon location. The top size is 78" x 60" elliptical shaped that sets into the customers cigar room.

To shape this design into clay was much harder than I thought it would be. It took approximately 40 hours and was a little stressful for the first two days just trying to get a grasp on the whole art nouveau style.

The inspiration for this style came from a designer furniture maker named Eugene Vallin 1856-1922 from France. His inspiration came from a famous designer of Emile Galle.

I'm very excited to get started carving on this one, I just purchased 350 board foot of 12/4 solid African Mahogany and will use a large grinder to do most of the work. I appreciate you looking, Thank you.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


40 Hours on a mock-up that is what I call dedication! This is going to be an amazing table, I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


Dennis, even your mock-up looks amazing. This is going to be a fabulous table. I'm looking forward to you next instalment. 350 BF, that is a lot of wood!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


LOL! I'm with Peter. As I was looking at the progression on the mock up I could understand how you are "IN Tune" with this project.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


Being able to create a model in clay of the piece your working on is a task in itself and it looks amazing. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


This just blows me away Dennis. Your talents seem endless.
Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


Wow and that's what was in your head? Amazing and that's just the mock up. Very interesting way to work out your design. Your work is always outstanding Dennis and this is why,you pay attention to detail before there is detail. Can't wait to see it when your done.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


Dennis,

You certainly are multi-talented. The 1/4 scale prototype is a good idea, but it surely takes a lot of patience and endurance. Your work is always outstanding and your progress blogs are incredibly interesting.

L/W


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


That is amazing.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


Great work Dennis


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Clay Model of the Base 1/4" Scale*
> 
> Art Nouveau Coffee Table
> 
> ...


Having a real, well made model, will keep you on track to the end of the project. I am following with great interest.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *

For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.

By pin nailing hardwood blocking around the bottom back legs with two 45 degree angles also around the tenons. I was able to use had saws to do most of the cutting. The drill press really came in handy for drilling out the mortise at the correct angle. Then I could chisel out the rest of the mortise with chisels.

I feel like I'm getting a good workout by just moving all these large pieces back and forth. I'm really having fun with this one. Thank you for looking and happy woodworking!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

This is part 2? Earlier posting was a no show?

Looks like your weight lifting. LOL!

Thanks for the visual details


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


glad it finally loaded dennis
been waiting for a bit to see this

you sure do know your stuff
always a pleasure to see what you are up to
truly a master craftsman

i always learn just seeing your posts


----------



## gashley (Mar 3, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I love to see a project of this scale as it progresses. It's always fascinating to see a great craftsman figure out the problems and develop jigs and techniques on the fly. I tend to always think it terms of power tools for unusual situations. This shows that handtools are still sometimes the best. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Love the way you lined up the successive boards grain so when you carve the project the grain will look like it was made from a solid beam. Amazing work so far.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Wow, What a chunk of work to get the big chunks, so you could make smaller chunks.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is one big chunk of wood. Interesting to watch this thing "being born" Keep the blog coming, you have a lot of us junkies out here mesmerized. Say hi to Patti : )


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


I wish I was there to watch Dennis. You must be having a ball.

There is a blog posting bug around. It bit me yesterday as well and you aren't the only one today having trouble.
I started a forum topic about it. Maybe we will get some answers.

Anyway, great work and thanks for letting us watch.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


im really glad to see that all of the ideas i had for this piece are coming together…LOL…nothing like a bit of smart donkey huh…..this is great dennis, there is so much to learn here, one is the jigs needed to make such a big piece…this is great, like paul said, you're having a ball…thank you so much for sharing this with us…i'm having a ball watching…


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Meticulous work Dennis. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Those are pretty massive looking pieces of wood. I like your idea of tacking on those saw guides. I'll certainly have to file that trick for future use. I'm looking forward to you future instalments and watching as you transform those blocks into a shapely art nouveau table.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Great blog Dennis


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

The problem-solving on this is incredible. *IF* I could come up with those solutions and *IF* I could implement them, I would still need a crane to move it! (Of course, those *IF*s are preposterous.) That's going to be one terribly heavy table!

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


OMG! Where's the Beef isn't going to be asked here. WowZa!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


That's some serious woodworking!

Nicely documented.

Lee


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Cutting Very Large Mortise and Tenons *
> 
> For this Art Nouveau coffee table base system I'm using African Mahogany Hardwoods. A lot of planning went into figuring out the joinery. Half of the wood will be grinded away to get the large curves and shapes to blend together for this art nouveau style.
> 
> ...


Another great post Dennis, I love that trick with the hand saw!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*

This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.

This Art Nouveau base took me a full ten hour day to draw in my cut lines by scaling off the 1/4" clay model. So now it's fun time using grinders that have chain saw cutters and King Arthur Holey Galahad coarse grinding discs.

I'm setting up a plastic tarp around one of the benches that I'll be grinding on to save the guys in the shop from the wood storm. On the last picture I'm showing the practice piece which will be similar to the real carved base. Thanks for looking LJ's


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Wow! Cool project. Certainly no daintiness here. Look forward to followint this series and seeing the final product.


----------



## gashley (Mar 3, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Dennis. Thanks for continuing to share this. Very cool project. I've taken an angle grinder to a few wood sculpting projects, but never anything of this scale. Usually I do it outside to mulch the lawn!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Looks great Dennis. You take to curved lines very well. ..... would have made a great boat builder. 
..... but you certainly aren't wasted on furniture….. 

This will be a real signature work for you. I'm very happy for you .


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Aaaah…flowing curves…my kind of woodwork style. I know the finished table will be awesome….


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Whew, I get overwhelmed just looking at the pictures : ) Dennis, thanks so much for sharing ! I'm coming through Omaha in a couple weeks on Saturday - - are you in the shop on Sat. mornings? It would be fun to see it up close and personal.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the next instalment and hopefully seeing you carve that beautiful form as you remove 200 lbs of wood chips!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

You've brought a whole new meaning to bench-press workout routine. We'll expect to see you in the next Olympics. At 450 pounds, you could be a winner!

L/W


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

Thanks for the continued blog. That's one big pocket hole! LOL! Do you run continuous dust collection while shaping?


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Very impressive project! I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Massive! Wow! Waiting for your next post, not trying to rush you or anything. Knowing your expertise with your other projects this one will be awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


i love watching the free form drawing of things, i was thinking there would be some sort of laser or a cad machine mounted on this wood hunk, but nooooo its done just like i would do it, free form drawing, and then the artists eye going from there, i love it…..this is great…..those King Arthur Holey Galahad dudes are great, i have one and man will it eat some of that wood….thanks so much for this blog….


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Massiveness gives special beauty - and you Dennis all this giving soul.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Coming along superbly. I know this will be an amazing table.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


I can tell it is going to be beautiful Dennis. Will be fun to watch the progress …Also, I think you would have made a fine Dentist!................ ;-j


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Awesome project!!

Lee


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind complements LJ's,

Hi Dave, It's great to here from you. We should be in the shop, I would call us the day before to make sure we will be here at that time.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Great blog Dennis


----------



## SawdustyDan (Mar 7, 2015)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Gluing Legs & Runners, Then Layout for carving.*
> 
> This coffee table base system is rather large, the top is elliptical shaped at 60" x 80". Right now the base weights around 450 pounds, then when done carving should weight about 250 pounds.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Dennis! Though my projects are not on this scale, the coming-together (as you show here) is about my favorite stage. Thank you for sharing all of this! I look forward to your next episode


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

* Carving with Grinders*

Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!





View on YouTube


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Great post Dennis, It looks like the table is moving along very well. From the experience of the few pieces I sculpted with power tools I agree with you that you have to find a rhythm, and its hard work! 80 hours of grinding and sanding is just plain scary


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul, yes a lot of fun work, while I hurt my back pulling a muscle also took the guard of to get into the deeper sections and cut up my fingers pretty bad. I learned a good lessen on that one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


That will be some coffee table. Dennis.
Great blog mate.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Dennis ,

That's one massive organic piece. i like the pattern match with the shape of the piece. Don't push too hard. Tiredness and hurry up's cause catastrophic mistakes. Got a bruise on my stomach from kick back from a piece of plywood. Not tierd but hurrying.

Your piece is fantastic. Is it a commission piece?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


What a demonstration of two of your many talents Dennis.
First your artistic vision that enables you to "see" the sculpture within the blank and second your ability to deftly execute the vision with your hands. ..... The complete artisan, and I use the term as high praise.

This piece is so beautifully organic, it makes me think the of ancient bones of some long extinct beast returning to life in living wood.

You have my attention …. and admiration …..... as always.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


What an amazing and beautiful piece of work Dennis. Flowing curves and sculpting have such a unique feel and sense of having once been alive. I look forward to your additional photos and completed project photos.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Dennis, thanks for sharing the next instalment. Like Paul I was struck by the beautiful organic form that you have carved. I'm also in awe of the talent not just in carving one leg, but what it must take between hand and eye to get all four carved and looking the same.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


What a wonderful project! It's a good thing I live far away, as I would be sneaking into your workshop to play with some of those toys! Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


*Grumpy*, Thank you mate for the complement.

*DocSavage45,* Those kick backs are very scary and usually happen when some one is in a hurry. This is a commissioned piece, I designed this one for someone who owns there own lake.

*Paul, *Thank you so much for you praised complements. I agree with you on the design it does look like ancient bones of a beast. I was shooting for Art Nouveau style based off of Eugene Vallin 1856-1922. and the customer wanted the base to resemble trees.Your complements mean a lot to me coming from you with your incredible talents.

*Greg*, Thank you Sir, your a very fine sculpturing artist, which is a great compliment in itself!!!

*Peter, *Thank you very much, It is crazy how projects just turn out a certain way, sometime I think is just plan luck!

*Meilie,* It is always great to hear from you. Yes it would be great if we lived closer together. Then you could teach me you cane secrets.


----------



## gashley (Mar 3, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Dennis. Was a revelation to me when I first started to sculpt wood projects and realize it's not all 90 degree angles and joinery. 
I seriously doubt I would ever want to tackle a project of this size. My ADD would kick in and I'd get way too bored with all the sculpting!
Great work - look forward to any other postings you share with us.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


i always love seeing another woodworker bring his vision to life, i really love the smaller grinder , it allows you to do the softer work of this carving , what a joy it must be to work on such a large piece, to think your work will be seen for i would say hundreds of years, i cant wait to see the finished piece, i wanted to ask you Dennis if you have ever though of doing a video tour of your shop for us here on jocks..just a thought…thank you very much for the video, i hope you have a great week.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Dennis,

Their own Lake???? Sweet! Nice to have patrons who can pay for your time, and creativity.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


*Gashley,* Thanks you, I don't think I would want to grind for a living it's to hard on most of the parts of the human body. Plus I like carving with gouges to much! lol

*Grizzman*, Thank you buddy, That's a great idea to video the shop. When I get some free time that will be my next fun video.

*DocSavage45*, Yes this patron I have been waiting for a long time, he is a great person and supports artisans along with many other passions. It is in talks right now for Zongkers to start up a woodworking school for professional furniture makers. He has the capital and knowledge and passion for new businesses.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Dennis,

You have a lot of knowledge to pass on. Best of luck.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


wow Dennis a school…now that would be a wonderful thing….im so glad that your time came and your client came along, the stars must have aligned just right, but the way i look at things, the Lord has opened the way and you shall now have the ability to pass on your knowledge and passion…i hope we get to see this set of pieces in there new home, or will things be kept private…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Holy Moly!! WowZa!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving with Grinders*
> 
> Here is a short Video link at Youtube where I'm carving the base with grinders. This is the beginning steps for smoothing and balancing the proportions of the table base. After this step I will start the sanding, I've been grinding away for around 80 hours so far. A lot more muscle work that I wasn't expecting, but than again nothing in woodworking ever goes exactly as planed. lol Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


Hey Grizzman,

I feel lucky because I can deliver the pieces and say goodbye to the pieces of furniture which I will miss very much!!!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

* "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *

Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.

One of the dumb things that I did was take off the guard to one of my grinders so that I could get into the concave section of the lower legs. Then I hit a snag and the grinder pulled me in and grounded up a couple of my fingers, man did that hurt. I'll never do that again. They are starting to heal up nicely, and I'll be back to playing my guitars in about another week or so.

This table base was a ton of work but man was it fun. Next I'll be starting on the top with the marquetry scene of trees and a lake with reflection in the water. Thank you, LJ's


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Well there you go again! ....Looks wonderful Dennis….;-j


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Very impressive. I'm impressed with the concept and even more with the execution.
Thank you for sharing Dennis.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Awesome Dennis. Look after those fingers mate. 
Remember my old rule, never put your finger where you wouldn't put your pecker. LOL.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


very nice Dennis, reminds me of some of my past projects.


----------



## sscartozzi (Jul 31, 2013)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


incredible work Dennis, from design to execution. just curious, how many hours involved in the shaping?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


That is without a doubt the most awesome table base I have seen. Your client will most certainly be awe struck.
Quite a nice journey Dennis…

I sculpt a lot of smaller pieces and create a huge amount of sawdust…so I can only imagine how much grinding and sanding dust you have made.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you fingers are healing up. I have a few times used my grinder and Kutzall wheels to sculpt out chair seat w/o the guard. I will certainly be heeding your advice.

The shape you have created is so fluid and organic looking. Beautiful and inspiring work.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Dennis, 
Sorry to hear that you nipped a couple fingers - - Grumpy gives some good advice, take care of your appendages. they don't grow back ! It is looking awesome though, hope you were wearing ear plugs, looks like those grinders are screamers ! Looks like I'll be coming through Omaha on the morning of Saturday the 18th, (April) however will firm up the date later this week. I'll let you know, - - hope that whatever weekend works out for me will work for you as well. 
keep up the great work, see ya later
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Dennis, how would one of those new twin blade power saws go on grinding & carving.
I understand there is no kick back with them because the blades spin in opposite directions.
I have one but have not used it for carving.
Would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Dennis, I will second Greg! Sickens me about turning that negative space wood into sawdust.

It's easy to get carless. I have a large bruse on my stomach to show for it.

Hands are more important than fat. LOL! Take care.

Great pictures.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


Wow Dennis, Bravo!
What a wonderful challenge this is for you and what a wonderful job you are doing.
You must feel very alive working on this. I know the marquetry will be just as spectacular.
Keep up the exciting work, keep living the challenge, and above all keep posting these updates.
We are all anxiously awaiting the next entry.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


You make it looks so easy! Probably because you are 1) A master at your craft; 2) Having too much fun.

I'd like to know where one can get the wood shop slaves that help elevate this piece onto the 50 gallon barrels! I could use a few.


----------



## BCDesign (Jul 4, 2014)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


This is really cool,I love carving with my grinder!what a huge task that was but it was worth it!it looks great!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


A tremendous amount of work and sculpting. Wow! You are insanely talented Dennis!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Grind & Sand and Grind & Sand" *
> 
> Removing approximately 200 pounds of solid African Mahogany was pain staking. Setting up a plastic tent and wearing enough face and body gear to cure Ebola. lol When starting out it took four men to move the base and now two men can move this coffee table base.
> 
> ...


*Grumpy*, I never heard that one before, I will have to keep that one in mind! lol The twin blade cuts really smooth compared to the single one. But it still catches when going in certain directions so be care full not to catch your pecker! lol

Hi *Dan*, It's always great hearing from you. This is your kind of style I knew you would like it.

*sscartozzi,* Thank you, I have about 370 hours into the whole table base so far. So about 120 hours into the grinding and sanding.

*Greg*, Thank you sir. yes it was a incredible amount of saw dust, about four full 55 gallon cans of dust.

*Woodbridge,* Thank you, the design is kind of crazy, but the customer wanted a tree look with a art nouveau style. And you can never be to cautious about safety, it always seams that way especially after a injury.

*Hi Dave*, its great to hear from you. I sure am glad it wasn't my pecker or life as we know it would have cease to end that day. lol On the 18th I'm sorry to say Patti and I will be out of town. We would sure love to see you maybe next time?

*DocSavage45,* Thank you, Even fat can get hurt, lol but fingers as a woodworker is life support.

*Paul,* Thank you so very much, you are a big inspiration to me!!!

*Meilie,* Thank you sweetie, yes it is nice having the guys around in the shop to help on these larger projects.

Thank you *wooden, Bothus, ashe, & Roger *for your kind complements!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*

For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.

A. Starting with the dovetail slotted base that screws to the bottom side of the top when cutting. The base is 1" thick 22" square, then route in two 1" wide 5/8" deep dovetail slots centered to each side.

B. Then using the bandsaw I cut off the corners of the base jig, I do this for making smaller elliptical circles. Next sand the edges straight and ease the sharp edges.

C. Next cut out the dovetail runners by cutting a long piece of hardwood at 1" wide x 5/8" thick and 24" long.
You will only need the runners to be 4" long, it's best to have a longer piece for running through the router table. Set the router fence to where 14 degree does not remove any material at the 1" width bottom.

D. Using the drill press I dill in center holes for the insert nut, then using a insert nut driver to screw into the hardwood.

E. For the router base top cutting jig, use a 3/4" thick x 5 3/4" wide x 48" long of 13 ply apple plywood. Place the Porter Cable router base on top and trace out the radius at one end, and a 2 1/2" diameter at the smaller end. Then draw connecting lines. I use the bandsaw to cut out the jig and sand the edges flat and ease the edges.

F. Next cut out two pieces of 1" thick plywood to match the thickness of the base, and screw to the bottom face of the top routing jig. For the outer one match up the radius to the base this will help you see exactly where you are going when routing.

G. For the elliptical circle at 60" x 80" divided by 2 will give you your placement for drilling the holes into the base. 30" for your minor axis and 40" for your major axis, this will give you a 10" pitch which will just fit the base jig by 1" if you take the 22" base and divided it by 2 will give you a 11" pitch clearance.

H. The last step before routing out the top is to drill a small 1/2" diameter hole into the center to the jig. This will give you a place to see your center mark on the top. Then just square it up to make sure the cut will work then screw it down to the bottom face of the top.
I. When routing the top turn on the router in the base and set your cutting depth for about 1/4" making around 4 to 5 passes.

With this Elliptical circle cutting jig the maximum size would be approximately 88" 7'-4" at the longest point.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


ive only made a few jigs in my woodworking career, but ive always enjoyed it , making a jig that allows you to accomplish what is needed is so much fun for me, figuring out what i have to make in order to get er done , i love the thinking part, stretching my mind…thanks for this…gosh i wish i could be there to see all of this get done…what a great time this must be….i guess im sorta babbling…in easy terms, this is way cool


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


You are making me itch for a reason to build one of those Dennis. I have thought of doing so on several occasions just because they are such a cool jig but so far I haven't had the need so I haven't made one. Yours seems to be a fine, functional example and obviously does it's job very well.
Keep having fun and enjoying the challenge.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


Its wonderful to be able to see this project being built. Your work is of such a high calibre and I do appreciate you sharing your processes and thinking with us.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


Your jig is way cool!


----------



## SawdustyDan (Mar 7, 2015)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you'd cut that top accurately. Now we know - you used math and science! And experience. A simple, yet elegant, solution. Kudos to you on this one, too!

I can see this jig, or a similar one, adapted with an equally-spaced series of additional holes toward the 'jig end' of the router base, that would allow one jig to be used for multiple size (and X-to-Y axis ratios) ovals. Just thinkin' out loud…

Thanks, as well, for taking us along on your building journey!


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


Great information, Dennis. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

Even your jigs are works of art!

L/W


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


Amazing job Dennis. Your jig is a work art itself.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


There is nothing like a good jig


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


Lookin good Dennis !


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Large Elliptical Cutting Jig*
> 
> For the top of this art Nouveau style coffee table top which is 60" wide by 80" long, needing to cut a perfect ellipse onto 1" thick 17 ply apple plywood. To make this cutting jig I used 3/4" and 1" thick apple plywood which is very expensive and very durable and hardly ever warps.
> 
> ...


Holy Moly Dennis! You're jig is a gr8 as the table coming along.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *

For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.

This practice piece is 23" wide x 33" long, this ellipse is much smaller then the top at 60" x 80"

The practice piece I simplified the design down to just one tree with the sky, grass, bank, sand, and water.

So far it has taken me about three weeks to finally get to this stage and finishing the practice piece.

Finding the right veneers and almost redrawing the whole top marquetry design, just so I could cut the veneer using three different styles and combining them together.

I haven't taken many step pictures just incase they didn't turn out. On my next blog I will show the step pictures on bleaching and coloring and how I cut and fit all the different packets together.

Thank you very much LJs for looking, and happy woodworking to you.


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


always appreciate seeing your work.


----------



## gashley (Mar 3, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool stuff Dennis. What 3 methods are you using: Pack cutting, windowing, double bevel maybe?
Are you dying your own veneers?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


this is really fantastic dennis, you can go ahead and mail me the Practice one you just did…...you want my address…lol…it looks fantastic..the real mccoy will be so awesome, thanks so much for sharing the journey…


----------



## gashley (Mar 3, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool stuff Dennis. What 3 methods are you using: Pack cutting, windowing, double bevel maybe?
Are you dying your own veneers?


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis, the marquetry looks great. My daughter wants me to create a marquetry panel that includes trees. I've not done that before, so I look forward to reading more about how you create these beautiful pictures in wood.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


i had to come back and look, i think this tree is a Walnut tree…and it looks so very happy, you did a wonderful job on the tree….i cant say that enough….well one more time, beautiful tree…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


edited by me..grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


well all i need to do is read what you wrote and it reveals almost all that i was asking, so please forgive me….this is a big job, and you will have a masterpiece by the time your done….all the steps you took, my hat is off to you …


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Yo Da Man!

Nicely done.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


This is looking good!
Jim


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Beautifull work.
Regards


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


I feel privileged to have seen this masterpiece up close and personal. You are coming along beautifully ! nice work friend! say hi to patti !


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work as always Dennis. The leaves on the tree look great!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


WowZa Dennis!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Late to the party Dennis but I'm impressed with the subtleties in the colours of the true and reflected versions. Of course the cutting is of your usual high quality, even on the mock up. Can't wait to hear about those colours though so I'll be keeping my eyes open for the next entry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Tree & Water Reflections, Marquetry Practicing *
> 
> For the marquetry I needed to figure out a few obstacles before starting the real marquetry for the top.
> 
> ...


Nice job Dennis


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *

This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.

The next steps are bending the solid ebony inlays, then routing & inlaying them into the top. Then bending and gluing on the solid mahogany top edges, Then I'm off to the finishing booth.

I haven't had any spare time to hang out on LJ's which I still love to do. Thank you for looking!!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

Great job, as usual!

Lee


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Great work Dennis. 
Is that East Indian Laurel burl for the tree? 
The whole job just looks great but then we all expected that.
I'm happy for both your customer because he will have this fine piece and for you for having the opportunity to create it. You must be excited to see the finished piece.


----------



## gashley (Mar 3, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Great update Dennis. I look forward to seeing what's going on with this table. I've done marquetry work on pieces before, but never this kind of scale. The time it takes to do a piece that size leaves my back hurting thinking about hunching over the scroll saw and the table for so long.
What method are you using? Are you just doing packet cuts and fitting the pieces together? Double bevel? How did you glue and press the entire scene to your substrate?
Beautiful stuff - thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Amazing work, Dennis. You are truly an artist.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


wowza dennis, this is beyond any words, but i must try to at least convey my feeling here, well i know that when you deliver this one you will be able to breath a bit easier….just a bit….after your done with this is there anymore or is this the end of this huge commision..im just holding my breath waiting to see this unveiled….fantastic to the enth degree…..


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Awesome is putting it mildly…


----------



## sscartozzi (Jul 31, 2013)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Dennis,
As usual words can not express. The customer is very lucky to have suck a one-of-a-kind piece and should not worry about being a little late. Can wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Well now I'm looking for the razor blades…........;-j


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


LOL! OMG! Wow!

That about says what I thought and felt.

Patience is a virtue of woodwork that you have mastered? I'll never have this much patience.

Don't know if I'll ever own that many clamps. LOL!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


A great talent.

That is absolutely beautiful, Dennis.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is absolutely amazing and beautiful work.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Dennis, a fantastic looking piece. I'm guessing that the mirror image piece is not the same size as the top piece. So it was not a case of cutting two pieces and be able to do both trees.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Amazing as always, You could always tell the customer if I was doing this it would be a yr or two behind. LOL

You are an artisit!


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Nice work Dennis always a pleasure to see your progress.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Dennis, Looking good ! Keep pumping brother ! : )


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Dennis.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Dennis. It is amazing to me how you have made such lifelike trees out of what appears to be just two shades of burl. I can't wait to see the finished table.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


WOW. A talent I aspire to, if I live long enough.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much LJ's Friends, it really helps me keep going on this project, having your support. I just sat down for a few min to check my emails then I'm right back at it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Wow Dennis! You are a master artist/woodworker. Really luv watching your projects come to life.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Dennis - You are the man.!!!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Extraordinary Dennis. 
An interesting motif, beautiful selection of of veneer and of course, technically excellent was done.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *Marquetry, Trees & Reflection *
> 
> This larger marquetry has been quite the challenge. I've been pushing really hard to make the delivery date, it looks like I'm still going to be a week or two longer than expected.
> 
> ...


Very impressive Dennis.


----------

